# Afghanistan attacks the start of ‘spring offensive:’ Taliban



## Delaney1986 (15 Apr 2012)

Taken from the Globe and Mail website. I haven't heard much about this today surprisingly. Mods, sorry if this is in the wrong thread, please move if need be.
So confused when my husband called me this afternoon to tell me he was ok...and this is why I don't watch the news...
Hopefully everyone stays safe!

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/afghanistan-attacks-the-start-of-spring-offensive-taliban/article2402918/page2/



> Afghanistan attacks the start of ‘spring offensive:’ Taliban
> 
> Hamid Shalizi and Jack Kimball
> 
> ...


----------

